
Ask HN: What is something you like or don't like in a newsletter? - richsaunders
I am currently unsubscribing from lots of design newsletters, mostly because it doesn&#x27;t give good contents anymore. I don&#x27;t care what&#x27;s the latest design trends or &quot;how to&quot; something. I care about something that will likely still relevant for the next year, like: Why we need to use small caps or text figures correctly.<p>So, I had an idea to build a design newsletter and curation the way I want, like newsletter from Nielsen Norman Group, or UX Thoughts by User Interface Engineering. No &quot;5 Design Trends in 2017&quot; nor &quot;5 Design Tips from Design Leaders&quot;, just good content.<p>Do you have any advice? What is something you like or don&#x27;t like in a newsletter?<p>Thank you!
======
itamarst
One thing I've appreciated is summaries. Means the newsletter author is
actually putting some thought into what they include, instead of just
copy/pasting some links.

Another approach is custom content: write stuff yourself. That gives you a
more personal connection to audience, helps you learn by teaching, and tends
to suffer less from trendiness of link-based articles. This is what I do with
[https://codewithoutrules.com/softwareclown/](https://codewithoutrules.com/softwareclown/).

